# دور الله في اختيار شريك الحياه



## Michael mourad (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن يكون الموضوع دا بيشغل ناس كتير ويمكن كمان في ناس كتير مابتهتمش تعرف وكمان اكيد في ناس مؤمنة ان الله بيختارلنا شريك الحياة ومش مهمتين يناقشو الامر لأنه من المسلمات ..
لكن انهارده حبيت اناقش الامر معاكم ياريت تشوفوا الفكرة وتقولوا وجهات نظركم وأرائكم
أنا في رأي ان مش بالضرورة يكون الله بيختار شريك الحياة ليا لكن بما أنو ابويا فهو أكيد بيساعدني انا اختار لأن معاه الانسان بيعيش منتهي الحرية كمان ناس كتير اوي بتختار غلط ومش بترجع لربنا في الموضوع لكن تفتكروا ربنا بيعترض طريقهم ؟؟
انا في رأي لا الله مش بيعترض طريقهم واكبر دليل العلاقات الفاشلة الكتيرة الي بنشوفها كل يوم دول ناس اختارو واعتمدو علي نفسهم في اختيارهم وبعد كدا اتهدت عليهم الدنيا لأن الكتاب المقدس قال "هكذا قال الرب.ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الانسان ويجعل البشر ذراعه وعن الرب يحيد قلبه" ( ار 17 : 5 )
يعني المحصلة هي اننا مش المفروض نكون بنعتمد بس علي اختيار الله لينا لأننا عندنا عقل واراده وكمان الله وحده هو الي كاشف الحقايق وشايف الي احنا ممكن منشفهوش علشان كدا لازم نختار بعقلنا وارادتنا وكمان اكيد بقلبنا لكن في كل خطوة نخطيها نرجع لربنا يورينا الابعاد الي ممكن مانكنش شايفنها ​ 
مستني ردودكم​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اكيد العقل بالاول

لانه القلب ممكن يغلط ونقضيها ...اييييييه

شكرا الك للموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*اولا بشكرك للموضوع

ثم

الرب هو اللى بيرتب كل شيئ للأنسان

ولو فشلت جوازات ما ..بيكون بسبب أساسى .. عدم أرتباطهم بالكنيسه

الرب يسعد الجميع​*


----------



## Michael mourad (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً ليك يا كليمو علي مرورك وشكراً كمان اخونا النهيسي ربنا يبارككم بس كان نفسي ناس اكتر تكون مهتمة تناقش الموضوع لكن كالعاده اياً كان عدد المشاهدات بتكون الردود بنسبة ضئيلة 
ربنا يبارككم جميعم واتمني اني اكون بقول حاجه مفيده ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا مايكل علي الموضوع

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*جالك اللى مبيرحمش يا مايكل اللى هو انا يعنى *
*بص انا حد بثق جداا فى اختيار ربنا وعارفة انو عارف اللى هيريحنى بس لسه مجاش الوقت لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت " اى حد بيدخل ربنا فى موضوع وبيصلى كتير عشان الموضوع دا ربنا مش بيسيبه انا بصلى عشان ربنا يختارلى انا واثقة انو هيختارلى لانى دخلته فى الموضوع واهتميت انى شريك حياتى يبقى باختيار ربنا *
*ربنا خيرنا مش صيرنا ربنا خلقنا احرار خير ادام قاله من كل شجر الجنة تاكل لكن شجرة معرفة الخير والشر لاا قاله دابس ممنعهاش عنه سبله حرية الاختيار ادانا حرية فكر واراده وعقل نختار ونعرف ونصلى انا مقلتش لربنا اختارلى اكيد مش هيدخل لانى مصلتش ولا طلبت منه ولو كنت صليت كتير وكنت ارتبطت والخطوبة فشلت متندمش لانى ربنا دخلك تجربة عشان يعلمك بس برضو فى احسن من كدا ربنا هيديهولك بس عاوز يعلمك حاجة *

* وبرضو شوف الموضوع دا بيناقش بعض اسئلتك *


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا الرب وضع للانسان الاسس 
التى يفرق من خلالها بين الخير والشر 
الصح والخطأ وترك لة حرية الاختيار بعد ذلك
كما اعطاة القلب حتى تكون لة عاطفة
وايضا اعطاة العقل ليتحكم ايضا فى تلك العاطفة
وبالتالى عندما تختار العاطفة يكون القرار من العقل
وقبلها الدعاء للرب والصلاة ليكون القرار صائبا
ودمت بود
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يناير 2010)

> لازم نختار بعقلنا وارادتنا وكمان اكيد بقلبنا لكن في كل خطوة نخطيها نرجع لربنا يورينا الابعاد الي ممكن مانكنش شايفنها


​


> ​



صح لازم نختار بس بالاول والتالي مرجعنا بيكون عند الله بنرجع وبنصلي  انه يكون اختيارنا صائب
موضوع جميل
شكرا​​​​


----------



## Michael mourad (27 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لكلماتكم الرائعة ومشاركتكم الجميلة نورتو الموضوع  ربنا يبارككم 
*​_روزي86 , Apsoti , وليم تل , Bnota_Zr†a_


----------



## مارينا2010 (2 مارس 2010)

_*شكرا خالص على الموضوع الحلو ده ربنا يعوضك خير*_


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2010)




----------



## mark2030 (12 مارس 2010)

هاى اخى مايكل بجد بجد بشكرك على الموضوع ده وفعلا موضوع مهم جدا بس عندى سؤال من فضلك جاوبنى ازاى الانسان يعرف اذا كان الانسان ده من عند الله ولا لا اوكى يصلى ويصلى كتير بس ازاى يسمع صوت ربنا فى زواجه ارجوا الافادة


----------



## Michael mourad (19 مارس 2010)

*أولاً شكراً يا مارك نورت الموضوع 
ثانياً بالنسبه لسؤالك عاوز اوضحلك في البدايه أني ولا أنا معلم ولا راعي انا كل الحكاية حبيت اشارك فكري معاكم واقول رأي واسمع ارائكم وعلشان كدا كل الي اقدر أعملوا هو أني اقولك رأي الخاص في الموضوع لكن أنت أبحث أكتر ودور أكتر وأعمل الي تقتنع بيه 
أنا دايماً بقول أن ربنا مابيصيرش الناس زي ماهو عاوز وهو دا معني الاراده الحرة الي عندنا الي منحها لينا ربنا طبعا دا مش بيلغي ان هو قادر يتحكم في كل شئ لكنه مش بيعمل كدا أنما الي انا لمسته في حياتي هو أن ربنا أداني عقل وحكمة ومعرفه وأراده وأنا المفروض علي أني أختار شريك حياتي بنفسي ويكون جميل لو أني لما أختار أرجع لربنا وأقوله بدلالة الابن (( يا بابا أنا عاوز أرتبط بالشخص دا أيه رأيك ))
وبقدر البساطه الي هاتكلم بيها ربنا في الموضوع هو هايرد عليك وهنا بنيجي لسؤالك الي هو ازاي اسمع صوت ربنا في الموضوع دا أفتكر أنه شوية برة الموضوع لمنه مرتبط بيه علشان كدا خليني أجاوبك 
في الواقع ربنا بيتكلم طول الوقت لكل الناس لكن بيتكلم لكل واحد بشكل معين وبطريقه أنت بس الي هاتعرفها وعلشان تسمع صوته أنت مش محتاج تبذل مجهود كبير كل الي انت محتاجه هو أنك تكون واحد من خرافه هو قال كدا (( خرافي تعرف صوتي وتتبعني )) مش بالضوروة في الوقت دا أني أكون ملتصق بربنا ميه في المية يعني ممكن أكون أنا بعيد بس لو أنا واحد من خرافه هاسمع صوته حتي لو ضليت وأصبح في الخارج مش معني أني اكون خروف ضال أني مش هاقدر أسمع صوته لكن طبعاً لايمكن أسمع صوته لو أنا خروف من حظيرة تانيه وقلبي مرتبط براعي غيرة 
في النهاية عايز أقولك أنك علشان تسمع صوته مش محتاج غير أنك تسكت وتسمع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

